# IPM rig



## phasthound (Aug 5, 2005)

Can anyone recommend a company that builds IPM spray rigs. I'm looking for something with several tanks & hoses with about 750g capability. I'm familiar with one company that does top of the line and would like to compare with other manufactures.

phasthound


----------



## arboromega (Aug 7, 2005)

minnesota wanner


----------



## TreeJunkie (Aug 10, 2005)

check out John Bean spayers


----------



## phasthound (Aug 11, 2005)

Thanks for both suggestions, I'm familiar with those companies. I've been using rigs built by Green Pro for the last 10 years. I highly recommend them. I am just looking for other options.


----------



## bushman (Aug 11, 2005)

lesco builds a pretty good tank and now they have nice spilt tank for ipm .check out www.Lesco .com for small scale spraying


----------

